# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  nadmierna senność

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od jakiegoś czasu dopada mnie senność w ciągu dnia. Nawet jak się wyśpie jestem senny. 
Czasem jest tak, że musze sie przespać w ciagu dnia, czego nigdy przedtem nie musiałem robić.
Proszę o pomoc.
Janusz

----------


## Kuba007

Występuje tylko senność, żadnych dodatkowych objawów? A ile masz lat i co robiłeś przez ostatnie miesiące, tzn czy zmieniłeś pracę, dietę? Palisz papierosy? Ile ważysz? A nie zauważyłeś żeby bardziej chciało Ci się pić albo częściej oddajesz mocz? A jak z kondycją czy czujesz, że jesteś przemęczony, słaby czy tylko senny?
Czy miałeś jakieś zabiegi ostatnio?
Pozdr!

----------


## Janusz

mam 32 lata, nie pale, zabiegow zadnych nie mialem, jedyne co to kolega robi mi nowyy tatuaz co pare miesiecy, ale to chyba nie ma duzego znaczenia. Poza sennoscia nic innego mi nie dolega.

----------


## Kuba007

Kolega robi Ci tatuaże? A ma profesjonalny salon? Jeśli to jakaś domowa fuszerka to mogłeś zakazić się HCV, który w tym momencie kolonizuje Ci wątrobę.
Proszę jak najszybciej wykonać test na HCV, próby wątrobowe (alat, aspat, ggtp) i USG jamy brzusznej.

----------

